# Buy VTS tracks???



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I've talked to a few guys on here about the vts tracks and I think I'm going to pull the trigger this spring on them. Does anyone know where I can find them to fit a bobcat S250? New is out of the question, but I can't seem to find used ones that fit an S250.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

it seems that the s250 and the 300 run a special size with and offset sprocket. i have been keeping an eye out too!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Try the auction sites. Machinery trader, rock and dirt, auction time,etc. You should be able to find a set on one of those. There are lots of sites out there but be careful to make sure what you are buying. Maybe ask your local bobcat dealer, they may be able to point you in the right direction. It may be a good move on your part to get a serial number or model number to make sure you buy the right set for your machine. Just my .02


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Just have to keep your eye out there is a set for sale here on CL. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/bar/2831001103.html They look pretty clean but priced a little high. Yes the Bobcat takes a different offset so they might not be as prevalent. There is a guy on ebay that has a TON and he offers new tracks with them


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1452451 said:


> Just have to keep your eye out there is a set for sale here on CL. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/bar/2831001103.html They look pretty clean but priced a little high. Yes the Bobcat takes a different offset so they might not be as prevalent. There is a guy on ebay that has a TON and he offers new tracks with them


Those look to be in good shape, but like he said the price is a little high. I bought a new system for around $9500. 
Check these guys out http://www.mmmachine.com/default.htm. Make sure to get the serial off both undercarriages, then call Loegering and have them check the numbers to see if they will fit your machine.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Here is another set http://siouxfalls.craigslist.org/grd/2840426287.html.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Are these tracks really worth the money?? I've got a Cat 232B and was worried since it's not a larger machine the tracks would bog it down......


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1452451 said:


> Just have to keep your eye out there is a set for sale here on CL. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/bar/2831001103.html They look pretty clean but priced a little high. Yes the Bobcat takes a different offset so they might not be as prevalent. There is a guy on ebay that has a TON and he offers new tracks with them


I thought someone should have flagged him for the $20,000 comment. Those have the old style track that doesn't ride so great compared to the newer style. It seems like there are a fair amount in the $4000-5000 price range, I missed out on a set for $2500 this fall, still cranky about that.

Best thing is to get the serial numbers and call Loegering as was said, they are usually pretty helpful with that. They do rob some power but on the bigger/higher powered machines I don't think it's noticeable.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1453115 said:


> Are these tracks really worth the money?? I've got a Cat 232B and was worried since it's not a larger machine the tracks would bog it down......


I'll buy a set for the new 272 I've been contemplating. They do slow the machine down, looks like on your machine you'd loose 1mph and increase the weight 2532lbs to 8853lbs. Ground pressure would be 4.62psi and increase width to 73"


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

StuveCorp;1453162 said:


> I thought someone should have flagged him for the $20,000 comment. Those have the old style track that doesn't ride so great compared to the newer style. It seems like there are a fair amount in the $4000-5000 price range, I missed out on a set for $2500 this fall, still cranky about that.
> 
> Best thing is to get the serial numbers and call Loegering as was said, they are usually pretty helpful with that. They do rob some power but on the bigger/higher powered machines I don't think it's noticeable.


Is there a way to tell if its the new style or older one? Man I would be kicking myself too if I passed up a set for $2500.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1453233 said:


> I'll buy a set for the new 272 I've been contemplating. They do slow the machine down, looks like on your machine you'd loose 1mph and increase the weight 2532lbs to 8853lbs. Ground pressure would be 4.62psi and increase width to 73"


I think the set up you're talking about would look like this?
What I'm wondering is why not just buy the track machine? Are the VTS better than CAT factory?


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

ford6.9;1453502 said:


> Is there a way to tell if its the new style or older one? Man I would be kicking myself too if I passed up a set for $2500.


The picture Mid-Ohio posted shows the newer track pattern. Yeah I dropped the ball on that $2500 set, should have gotten a hold of them right away.



Mid-Ohio Scaper;1453620 said:


> I think the set up you're talking about would look like this?
> What I'm wondering is why not just buy the track machine? Are the VTS better than CAT factory?


Because the VTS is way cheaper usually, take them off for plowing and if you get some jobs where you don't need tracks you save wear and tear on the tracks. From what I've seen and experienced, the VTS out performs a factory track machine(CTL in any brand)in soft conditions and I think the VTS rides way better. A track machine also can't come close to producing what a regular skid with special snow tires can do but if you can get paid by the hour it doesn't matter...


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

StuveCorp;1453634 said:


> The picture Mid-Ohio posted shows the newer track pattern. Yeah I dropped the ball on that $2500 set, should have gotten a hold of them right away.


What might a new set run?


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I haven't priced a new set lately but think it's still $9,000-12,000ish? I know some guys have gotten sets off IronPlanet for $6,000ish. Just have to check under a lot of rocks...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

.
Because the VTS is way cheaper usually, take them off for plowing and if you get some jobs where you don't need tracks you save wear and tear on the tracks. From what I've seen and experienced, the VTS out performs a factory track machine(CTL in any brand)in soft conditions and I think the VTS rides way better. A track machine also can't come close to producing what a regular skid with special snow tires can do but if you can get paid by the hour it doesn't matter...[/QUOTE]

Not all true, they are cheaper, you can pull them off for plowing, they Don't outperform a factory Cat undercarriage but do ride better then some others, tires are way cheaper to burn off pushing snow than tracks


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/grd/2860081180.html

Found these if it helps anyone, I don't think they will work on my machine but might work for someone else.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Here's a set for a Bobcat.....

http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/find/listing/LOEGERING-VTS-System-VS-12-98582097


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1454533 said:


> Here's a set for a Bobcat.....
> 
> http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/find/listing/LOEGERING-VTS-System-VS-12-98582097


Those are small ones, those are on an S185


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1453660 said:


> .
> Because the VTS is way cheaper usually, take them off for plowing and if you get some jobs where you don't need tracks you save wear and tear on the tracks. From what I've seen and experienced, the VTS out performs a factory track machine(CTL in any brand)in soft conditions and I think the VTS rides way better. A track machine also can't come close to producing what a regular skid with special snow tires can do but if you can get paid by the hour it doesn't matter...


Not all true, they are cheaper, you can pull them off for plowing, they Don't outperform a factory Cat undercarriage but do ride better then some others, tires are way cheaper to burn off pushing snow than tracks[/QUOTE]

The reason I say the VTS(on any brand) out performs a CTL(again any brand) is the VTS seems to 'ride up' in the soft conditions where the CTL seems to push in and in some cases get stuck. I know ride is somewhat subjective but think the VTS rides as close as possible to the MTL/ASV style machines.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I know what you're saying about the "ride up" or "climb" they have more of a face, they don't wrap tight around a front idler like on a regular undercarriage


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1455125 said:


> I know what you're saying about the "ride up" or "climb" they have more of a face, they don't wrap tight around a front idler like on a regular undercarriage


Yeah. I had a job where the CTL literally augured itself in but the VTS skid and my little Polaris would float on top, was just bizarre. I do think the extra long footprint of the VTS helps when grading and stability. Another time I was pushing wet black dirt/barnyard scrapings up the pile and the VTS skid kept going but the CTL just sat on the bottom and spun the tracks.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

A good operator can overcome a lot of deficiencies a machine has. Honestly, and I mean it, how many jobs have you guys been on that you have exactly the proper machine for that application? It happens a lot less than you think. Yes there's jobs you can do with your equipment and then there's jobs its meant for. Back to the topic at hand, the vts are nice but I prefer a true track machine. If you work your material properly you shouldn't have too many issues.


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a set of these VTS tracks. I use them on a 268B. They are geared down as mentioned and dig better than the all terrain loaders. The main thing is the versatility of still being able to bolt the tires back on. This helps avoid some of the additional maintenance costs associated with a track machine. 
The tires are currently on the 268. If we ever get dumped on this winter, I may throw the tracks on for push backs. You also need a machine to put them on a machine. They are 1600lbs a side.
I know someone with an extra set. PM if interested.


----------

